# post office



## loobyloo (Aug 27, 2008)

HI ALL CAN ANYBODY HELP WE HAVE A POSTBOX IN NERJA POST OFFICE WHERE (MY OWN FAULT MAY I ADD) DIDNT GIVE FRIENDS ECT THE PROPER ADDRESS AND I HAVE NOT RECEIVED MY MAIL INCLUDING A PARCEL MY SPANISH IS ALMOST NON EXISTENT SO CANNOT GET MY PROBLEM OVER TO THE STAFF THERE DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT I CAN DO OR WHOM I CAN CONTACT OR WHERE MY MAIL COULD POSSIBLY BE THANKS FOR ANY REPIES IN ADVANCE .L.L


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

loobyloo said:


> HI ALL CAN ANYBODY HELP WE HAVE A POSTBOX IN NERJA POST OFFICE WHERE (MY OWN FAULT MAY I ADD) DIDNT GIVE FRIENDS ECT THE PROPER ADDRESS AND I HAVE NOT RECEIVED MY MAIL INCLUDING A PARCEL MY SPANISH IS ALMOST NON EXISTENT SO CANNOT GET MY PROBLEM OVER TO THE STAFF THERE DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT I CAN DO OR WHOM I CAN CONTACT OR WHERE MY MAIL COULD POSSIBLY BE THANKS FOR ANY REPIES IN ADVANCE .L.L


Please don't shout, 

I find it amazing that in Nerja P.O. that nobody speaks English. Do you not have a friend who could go with you who does speak Spanish? 

If you have no other way, here is a workaround. Write very clearly and neatly your correct address and the one you have you given, Go to the post office. Call me from the postoffice between 11am and 4pm on my mobile from your mobile and I will explain what has happened. 

Send me the details privately to [email protected]


----------



## loobyloo (Aug 27, 2008)

*post ofice*



SteveHall said:


> Please don't shout,
> 
> I find it amazing that in Nerja P.O. that nobody speaks English. Do you not have a friend who could go with you who does speak Spanish?
> 
> ...


thank you for this i will try to explain this tomorrow i know there is one lady in there who does speak a little english as i spoke to her when we took the box but she always seems to be at the back of p.o do you think a box in the post office is better than putting one up at the top of our road as some folk have as our p.o. is to be renewed at end of dec and dont know whether to do it or not thanks again L.L.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Greater security at the P.O. itself and if you move (locally) you don't have to worry about changing addresses etc 

Hope you get a result


----------



## Two_In_Spain (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you mean you didn't give the correct post box address? or your home address? If PO box then if it was addressed well with a return address then your friends may well find it back in the Uk in time... this happened to me once when my friend got our PO box number wrong.

If the parcel is too big for your PO box then they put a slip in your box and keep the parcel out the back, if theres no slip do tell them you're waiting for a parcel and ask them to check, as if not claimed within a certain amount of time they will return it to sender. Sometimes they do forget to put a slip in the PO box concerned, but theres nothing you can do about it!!

We also have a Po Box as its an easy way of making sure that any post is held for you. In our village we get a delivery once a week in our road, although we can go and ask at the Post Office for anything waiting for us, but we can go to the next biggest town where our PO box is and the opening hours are much longer and check our box on a regular basis.


----------

